
Using Matomo as a privacy-conscious alternative for user analytics on iOS - startingpoint
https://worklifewhatever.com/matomo-user-analytics-ios/
======
startingpoint
Hey there, I've been on the lookout for a self-hosted, privacy-conscious user
analytics solution to track mobile apps. This is my experience of using Matomo
for that very purpose. I'd love to know if anyone has experience with it as
well!

